# Photography~Food Pics~FOCUS Help Needed



## elevan (Nov 19, 2011)

Ok, so my camera is a Nikon Coolpix S3100

I need to be able to take good food pics, but for some reason the focus isn't where it should be (see pics below).  I've played with different settings but can't figure this out so I keep setting them back to auto because my tries are worse  

Please help me figure this out.  Thanks.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 19, 2011)

,


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 19, 2011)

You do have a focus problem going on.  

Elevan,  do you have something that you could use as a tripod? Are you pushing your shutter release halfway and waiting for that beep?

Also, is the food hot when your are photographing it?  Some camera's can get "confused" and try to focus on the steam coming up from hot food.

I noticed also that the blurry part is in the same section of each picture, sounds silly, but check your lens for a smudge.  It really looks to me like perhaps you have a smudge or maybe the food is starting to steam your lens a little (if its hot).  A simple wipe will take care of the smudge.

Once you have these things worked out, see if that helps.

You next step would be to cheat a little. Take something larger, perhaps a slice of bright yellow cheese, and lay across the top of your food and focus on that cheese. Then, while still holding the shutter release halfway, remove the cheese and take your pic.

Let me know if you need more help.


----------



## elevan (Nov 19, 2011)

Son of a gun RTG!!!  You're right, I had a fingerprint smack dab in the middle of my lens.  *smacks my forehead* I never thought about that.

I do hold the shutter release down halfway and wait for the focus icon to turn green (no beep but the icon goes from red to green) before depressing completely.

Also the food is cold.

Thanks for the tips Queen Mum.  I'll use some of them on my next try.


----------



## elevan (Nov 19, 2011)

Much better.  I also adjusted the white balance for the type of lighting (incandescent).

I noticed that my camera has "scene" selections to allow for preset options for different scenarios.  One of them is food.  What do you think of using the scene settings?


----------



## elevan (Nov 19, 2011)

I'm still having trouble focusing from table level:


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 19, 2011)

How about trying to fix your lighting ?
Some times you can do without flash , how about you try that ? 
Hope it works ! :


----------



## elevan (Nov 19, 2011)

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> How about trying to fix your lighting ?
> Some times you can do without flash , how about you try that ?
> Hope it works ! :


The pic in post #5 was done without flash.  And I'm happy with that one.  But it's an overhead shot.  I NEED to be able to take good side shots of food.  I'm writing a cookbook and would like to include lots of photos and would prefer to take those myself.


----------



## elevan (Nov 19, 2011)

Maybe I should just fix the food - pack it up - ship it to RTG and collaborate my cookbook with her doing photos  :/  I am so not a photographer


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 19, 2011)

Well good luck !!! I love to cook . I'd love to have your cookbook someday .


----------



## Little One (Nov 19, 2011)

To get a better photograph, like Queen Mums example, you ideally need multiple external flash units. My canon t3i came with a booklet trying to sell you external flashes, but it had realllly good information and examples of how to use flashes correctly... including how to photograph food! I _think_ this a link to an online version of that booklet??? I can't view adobe flash on my iPad, so I can't tell right now. :/ http://usa.canon.com/CUSA/assets/app/html/flash_class/classroom.html
Also, try photographing the plate at closer to a 45 degree angle, not looking straight down or table level. Hope this helps you out! Share some more examples when you try out the new techniques. (Here's a good site I reference often. http://www.digital-photography-school.com/food-photography-an-introduction )


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 19, 2011)

,


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 19, 2011)

lol, I get smudges too.  It's a good practice to keep a microfiber cloth handy and give your lens a quick wipe when you pick it up.

You dont need external flash to take a good shot.  I dont have them, and have never used them.  I may get one in the future but they are not *needed*.  Glass, and liquids, are particularly prone to have a reflective "hot spot" when photographed using flash.  Most professional food photographers use softboxes, or a softlight scenerio.  This is something that can be easily made at home.  You can build a homemade softbox, ideal for this for under 10$.  It may take me a couple weeks before I can do it, but I will try to do picture based directional thread on building a softbox.  It would help you tremendously and I have been needing one for some of my projects anyway.

Good lighting is a must.  You can tak car of shadows by setting up regular table lamps, at 45 degrees to the left and right of your subject.  If the shadowing behind will be a problem fo ryou, shine another light toward the back of your subject.  Just make sure that each lamp has the same type of bulb in it.  Different types of bulbs throw different color light (this color cannot be seen by the human eye).  The camera can 'read" the color and will adjust the "white balance" accordingly, so that the white things come sout white, thusly making the rest of the colors correct.  If you have multiple types of bulbs, the camera cannot read the color and you will have off color pictures.

For food shots, it is best to take a picture of the food slightly above......similar to position the food would be in if you were looking at it from the table.  Yes, a table cloth would help, but for what you are doing I would recommend a white table cloth.  This will allow the camera to good a solid reading on the light, giving you the truest colors and definition of the food. The simple color would also be less distracting from the food itself.  A simple folded napkin with a shining fork laying on it, will "tempt" the mind into imagining the taste.  Allow for a small garnish, but keep it simple, the main attraction should be the food.

I agree that you should play with the lighting, but I think an empty plate is a bad idea.  Plates allow for glare, and the coloring in the food will react differently to light than would an empty plate. 

I do suggest that you try the food setting.  Most of the food setting allow for a vivid color, the differences will be very subtle, but it will help with the shine coming of wetter foods, and give the colors a slightly more realistic tone.

In your pic with the plate with the green rim, can you see the slight glare on the edge of the plate?  Your overhead light is doing that, but you can take something small ( a wadded up square of toilet paper)and place under one side of the plate to reduce that, or you can take a light white or creme color umbrella, hold it between the light and the food (so that the light is shining into the part that your head would be under) to diffuse and soften the light a little.

You do still have a focus problem.  I believe its the same thing going on as I talked about in this page .
 Try taking your hand ( or that of a helper) and placing it palm out over the food and focus on that hand.  Hold the shutter release halfway down, wait for the beep, remove the hand and take she shot for a sharp clear focus. In those shots, your camera couldnt decide if you wanted to photograph the food or the background, so it tried to compromise.


----------



## Little One (Nov 19, 2011)

External flashes or any other light sources from different angles... same principle. Yes, an external flash isn't necessary, but I recently bought one. (Can't help it, I love getting new camera toys.) IMO, it gives much more true to life flesh tones indoors. My favorite advantage is the ability to swivel and bounce the light off walls or ceilings. Btw, I am new to this site, but I love how the hobbies section has so many photography threads.


----------



## elevan (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks for the ideas and tips folks.

For what it's worth, I will not be getting any external flashes...just not worth it to me - if I had to go that far, I'll hire a photographer.  Also the pictures I intend to have included in the book will feature the food...not the plate, not the table and not silverware...I want close up of the food.  I'm not doing an ad for a restaurant but a cook book.  Space on pages may be super limited and I want the food to be able to be seen.  If I have only space for a small pic, then it's gonna have to be right on the food, not it's surroundings.  Yes I'm showing the plate in these pics, but I'm trying to figure out what the heck I'm doing wrong in focus.  Trust me that I know how to garnish a plate to make it look good...this is what I do - but again, I know that I have a focus issue and am trying to work through that first.

One step at a time here.

First thing I need to tackle is this dang focus issue.  I'll try with the scene setting for food tomorrow and see if that helps.


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 19, 2011)

.


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 19, 2011)

Um, it's worth it to me for you to get en external flash.  Just get it and send it to me!    Yes? Maybe? No?

I get what you are saying about needing the focus on food and limited space, it makes sense.  

Food photography can lead to some difficult focus problems, so stick with it.  A plain back ground, even just a white towel, should help bring out colors and help the camera focus.  The angle that you shoot from really doesnt matter......it's a matter of personal preference.

Edited to add:

 I have created a new thread entitled Photography~General Food Related.  I'd love to continue this discussion with all of you, but honestly, I think we are getting a little out of hand here.  Elevan asked for FOCUS help and we are bombarding her with PRESENTATION........... the angle she chooses, her lighting, and whether or not there is a fork by her plate does not affect focus.    I know it frustrates me when I start a thread about something in particular, and my topic gets thown aside.  Elevan, I apologize for not focusing on your topic.


----------



## elevan (Nov 19, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Um, it's worth it to me for you to get en external flash.  Just get it and send it to me!    Yes? Maybe? No?


That would kind of go along with me just making the food, packing it up and shipping it to you to photograph now wouldn't it?


----------



## elevan (Nov 19, 2011)

Queen Mum - That's a better example of a cookbook type of shot.  But for some reason that tablecloth hurts my eyes...  :/


White dinnerware - check
Plain backdrop / tablecloth - check
45 degree angle - check
Soft box? - gotta look into or wait for RTG to do a page

I'll work on those things and try to improve the focus issue and come back with some examples.




			
				retailgal said:
			
		

> I have created a new thread entitled Photography~General Food Related.  I'd love to continue this discussion with all of you, but honestly, I think we are getting a little out of hand here.  Elevan asked for FOCUS help and we are bombarding her with PRESENTATION........... the angle she chooses, her lighting, and whether or not there is a fork by her plate does not affect focus.    I know it frustrates me when I start a thread about something in particular, and my topic gets thown aside.  Elevan, I apologize for not focusing on your topic.


No need for you to apologize RTG.  Maybe my needs weren't stated clearly enough and for that I apologize.  I know how to dress a plate and set a table and make things look good - that's not what I'm trying to figure out with this thread, I'm trying to figure out how to get the pic focused where / how I want it focused.

Thanks to everyone who has given suggestions.  They are all helpful and useful to a Food Photography subject and I would suggest sharing them on RTG's new thread.  But I really would like to concentrate on the problem at hand right now and that is FOCUS.  I'll go back and edit my subject to address that.


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 20, 2011)

When you look thru your view finder, do you see {} anywhere in your viewfinder? Are there more than one set of them?   try tapping your directional button on the back of the camera, and see if  the {} moves or if a different one lights up.

This is selective focus, and I cant be sure that your camera offers it.  The point is, that if you have it, you look thru the viewfinder, and tap that directional button until the {} or the highlighted {} is on your subject.

I dont know, maybe this will help.  I just thought of it and wanted to put it out here before I forgot!


----------



## DKRabbitry (Nov 20, 2011)

Question... Are you zooming in on the food or putting your camera really close?  If you are just moving your camera in close, maybe it is just too close for the camera to be able to focus on it.  Maybe try holding the camera back further, doing the hand trick that RTG mentioned, and snapping the photo. Then just cropping it in closer when you have it on the computer?  I find some things are just clearer when you aren't trying to zoom in really far or hold the camera really close.  

And that is kinda funny about the smudge LOL  Happens to me all the time... specially when i have dogs or goats trying to all get their picture taken and putting their noses in my camera!


----------



## elevan (Nov 20, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> When you look thru your view finder, do you see {} anywhere in your viewfinder? Are there more than one set of them?   try tapping your directional button on the back of the camera, and see if  the {} moves or if a different one lights up.
> 
> This is selective focus, and I cant be sure that your camera offers it.  The point is, that if you have it, you look thru the viewfinder, and tap that directional button until the {} or the highlighted {} is on your subject.
> 
> I dont know, maybe this will help.  I just thought of it and wanted to put it out here before I forgot!


Yes, I've got [ ] that turn from red to green when the camera is focused (or supposed to be).





			
				DKRabbitry said:
			
		

> Question... Are you zooming in on the food or putting your camera really close?  If you are just moving your camera in close, maybe it is just too close for the camera to be able to focus on it.  Maybe try holding the camera back further, doing the hand trick that RTG mentioned, and snapping the photo. Then just cropping it in closer when you have it on the computer?  I find some things are just clearer when you aren't trying to zoom in really far or hold the camera really close.


I took the shots both ways.  They are worse when I use the zoom and better when I bring the camera closer  :/


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 20, 2011)

MMM.  I am gonna assume there is only one {}.

I'm gonna do a little more research on your camera.  Your right, when the {} goes from red to green, what ever is inside the {} should be well focused, we should tell that to your camera.  It makes me wonder if there is a setting problem somewhere.

Keep us posted on your pics?

It makes sense that they a worse when you use the zoom and better when you bring the picture closer.

If using the food setting doesnt work, try the macro setting and see what you get.

edited for spelling cuz I am a doofus


----------



## Queen Mum (Nov 20, 2011)

77Herford said:
			
		

> Getting on a Soap Box can be dangerous....


What?    It can?  Why?  If someone throws water at you, your feet might get good and clean.  My soap box is nice and sturdy, well worn and well taken care of.  I use it a bit too often and I notice that people's eyes start to glaze over and wander away once in a while.  

My bigger problem is this gimpy foot I have.  I've had it in my mouth so often I've become a permanent cripple.

Apparently someone, thinks I have been one-upping her with my comments on this thread.  This is not my intent.  SO in an effort to avoid any further hard feelings I am taking my soap box and going elsewhere.  I have removed all offending posts.


----------



## DKRabbitry (Nov 20, 2011)

I didn't mean to use the zoom instead of getting closer.  I meant stand back and take a broader photo then you can crop out the surrounding stuff later on the computer.  Sometimes the focus seems less touchy on certain cameras if you give it more space.  At least that is how it was when I had my Kodak.  It isn't the ideal solution, but I thought if the zoom or being too close was the focus problem it might help.   Either way something sounds off and I am not sure how to help other than that :/
Hopefully you can figure it out.


----------



## elevan (Nov 29, 2011)

NOTE:  I'm still looking for FOCUS critique.  Please pay no attention to the setting or what's in the background.  How is my focus on the subject (turkey)?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Nov 29, 2011)

Do you have a macro setting on your camera?   I'd try to use it when trying to get close up shots, but don't zoom in while using the macro, just hold the camera closer.  Most P&S cameras have little blinking lights that will tell you when you're too far or too close w/ the macro. 

ALso, I've made a light box before for taking photos.  It's really easy.  I made one like this , only I used white tissue paper instead of fabric for the sides.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Nov 29, 2011)

Taking a picture not from above but down pointing up to the food works for me !!


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 29, 2011)

Did you try the food setting? If not, give it a try.  You can try the macro setting too, it may help.

I'll be going into the neighboring town tomorrow and will get he stuff to build the softbox then.  It's very similar to the one that Smallfarmgirl showed.  Hers would work just at good as mine.

I think that your focus has improved quite a bit. Play with your settings a little when you get a chance, but that picture is actually sharper than it seems. The yellowish color from the lights tends to throw the eye a little on sharpness and quality.

I think that you are ready to try to improve your lighting a little and try a shot then.  

With your permission, I'll do a very quick edit and give you an idea of how removing the yellow tone will help the sharpness. (just a quick edit, nothing spectacular)


----------



## Ms. Research (Nov 30, 2011)

Nice Picture of your Home grown turkey.  

K


----------



## elevan (Nov 30, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> Did you try the food setting? If not, give it a try.  You can try the macro setting too, it may help.
> 
> I'll be going into the neighboring town tomorrow and will get he stuff to build the softbox then.  It's very similar to the one that Smallfarmgirl showed.  Hers would work just at good as mine.
> 
> ...


Feel free to make an edit and show me the difference, I don't mind.

I did use the FOOD setting on my camera.

The lights are CFL in my kitchen, so I really don't understand why they're throwing a yellowish light  :/  Although the entire room is done is beige (not my idea).

Anyway...my goal is to show folks the food.  So in the case of this turkey I didn't want anything else in the pic, so it didn't matter what was in the background.
Here's my edit of it:


----------



## elevan (Nov 30, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Do you have a macro setting on your camera?   I'd try to use it when trying to get close up shots, but don't zoom in while using the macro, just hold the camera closer.  Most P&S cameras have little blinking lights that will tell you when you're too far or too close w/ the macro.
> 
> ALso, I've made a light box before for taking photos.  It's really easy.  I made one like this , only I used white tissue paper instead of fabric for the sides.


Thanks for your light box information.


Could someone please explain the macro setting for me?  Why use it? How does it work? (I know how to set my camera to it)


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Nov 30, 2011)

Here's my layman's explanation of macro:  use it when you want to get close up shots.    I know it focuses really well close up, but I'm not exactly sure of the details.  I never use the flash with it, and I never zoom in and then use macro.  That's about all I can tell ya.


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 30, 2011)

Macros setting do a lot of things, they will often lower your aperature and raise your shutter speed, as well as giving a boost to the flash. You need a faster shutter speed with most macros because very up close stuff leaves no room for the object or the camera to move without causing blur. The lower aperature  allows the camera to focus better on the smaller details.  The high flash is to compensate for the aperature and shutter speed settings not allowing enough light in.

I am working on the soft box right now.  I am a little frustrated because things didnt go according to plan, but that is life I guess.


Hopefully I will have it up tonight.


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 30, 2011)

Just some exposure adjustments..........and taking out the yellow hue.  It was a very quick adjustment.  I worked from your original, and then took out the background with my own program.  Elevan, keep in  mind that I would be glad to edit and adjust any of your pics for you.


----------



## elevan (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you RTG.  Such small changes and big improvement.


----------



## redtailgal (Nov 30, 2011)

You welcome, and anytime!

The point to that was to show you that the TYPE of lighting in your kitchen (not the amount of light) is going to give you trouble.  We can fix it though, just like Bob the Builder!! YES WE CAN!!!

(just spent some time talking with my 3 year old nephew, lol )


----------



## Ms. Research (Dec 1, 2011)

redtailgal said:
			
		

> You welcome, and anytime!
> 
> The point to that was to show you that the TYPE of lighting in your kitchen (not the amount of light) is going to give you trouble.  We can fix it though, just like Bob the Builder!! YES WE CAN!!!
> 
> (just spent some time talking with my 3 year old nephew, lol )


Ah good Ole Bob the Builder.  Thanks RTG, brings back memories.  

K


----------



## elevan (Dec 12, 2011)

This pic was taken using the close up scene setting on my camera.  I think that I like this setting better than the food scene setting.  :/

I'm still looking for focus critique but on this pic then you may also offer any other critique that you see fit.  Thanks


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 12, 2011)

On Focus: your focus is very nice.  I like the crispness of what is closer and the way it softens out in the back "layers".  I wouldnt change the focus at all.

Presentation: The angle is nice and the lighting is OK.  I would add a spec of green (parsley or something).  Just a spot of green would define the rest of the colors and give the pic a little more depth.

The lighting........While this is a really nice shot, lighting could take it to the next level.  I know this sounds strange, but try a shot in your bathroom sometime.

Even if you dont change anything, this is a good cookbook worthy shot, IMO.


----------



## elevan (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks RTG.

Why my bathroom?  It' has the same type of lighting as the rest of the house...CFL.


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 12, 2011)

Yes, but a bathroom is generaly smaller, and thus the light is more condensed.  Because of their small size bathrooms are generaly painted a lighter color, allowing them to utilize light more efficiently OR they are given more lightbulbs cuz women's like to see what they are doin' when they put on their makeup.

I have the same lights in my bathroom as well, but if I am shooting something small and need fine detail.......It's off to the potty we go!


----------



## elevan (Dec 12, 2011)

Unfortunately this entire house is done in the same color scheme.  And I get 2 measly lights over the bathroom mirror.

I probably should just figure out a light box.

Oh, I have an idea...tell me what you think.  My stove has a microwave / rangehood / light fixture above it.  The lights are pretty darn bright.  Maybe I should try placing a board on my stove and placing the plated food there under that lighting  :/  What do you think?


----------



## redtailgal (Dec 13, 2011)

sorry, for not responding sooner........I just dont get updates on this part of the board.

That sounds like a pretty good idea.......you could even try placing a piece of white poster board under your plate to help reflect some of that light upwards, it may give you a nice "fill light" effect.


----------

